# Anyone Else use Aspirin to Feminize their plants



## vostok (Oct 12, 2016)

A call out to those who prefer to use aspirin to turn their females even males...? 

over STC, Colloidal silver etc..?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2016)

i've read about that, but haven't had the room to start a breeding program. if it works, sounds a lot easier than making and storing CS, i'd definitely be in favor of it as long as its effective


----------



## cindysid (Oct 12, 2016)

I've done some research, but so far I haven't found any definitive proof that it works as well as CS. I would love to find an easier alternative to making, and/or buying the silver solution.


----------



## vostok (Oct 13, 2016)

My concern, many breeders end up toking their 

STS/C Silver sprayed plants by mistake or thru ignorance

so thinking toking salic sprayed weed ain't so tough..?

like my buddy did 2 weeks ago, and is now breathing hard ..lol

I prefer to trash the plants once I have gained the femmed pollen


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2016)

yeah i don't think its a good idea to smoke a plant treated with CS, or STS, gibb might not be too bad, but i'd still rather pass. salycylic acid is in aspirin, i'm not sure what burning it will do to it, but of all the chemicals i'm aware of that will fem a plant, it seems like the safest one to consume


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 13, 2016)

I like smoking silver. Prevents lung infections


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 13, 2016)

So what's ratio of aspirin to water? And spray plants with it? I have plenty of breeding projects I can experiment within the month


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So what's ratio of aspirin to water? And spray plants with it? I have plenty of breeding projects I can experiment within the month


https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/different-feminizing-methods.735617/

all i could find on short notice


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 16, 2016)

I had an image saved with "instructions" for this method. But it was watering The plants with The mixture.
Didn't have a ratio.
Found a ratio via Google.
Had several spare small clones So I chucked em into the flower room to get side lighting and try it out just out of curiosity.
Clones didn't herm in 3 weeks.
Ramped up the dosage.
Threw the PH all out of whack (in promix)
And the medium attracted tiny white bugs. They didn't go after plants.
Tossed clones and segregated one in a closet.
It stunted the crap out of it and it just died. This was after 6 weeks total in 12/12.
I was thinking of trying some cheap calloidial silver ointment (kinda like neosporin) as an experiment just for shits and giggles.


----------



## dodacky (Oct 18, 2016)

just use gibb. it cant be that harmfull its used extensivly in agriculture and horticulture some fruit and veges have had the crap sprayed outa them with gibb.

a mate tried asprin with no luck, cs works well but spray every day is a nuisance.


----------



## backtracker (Oct 19, 2016)

vostok said:


> A call out to those who prefer to use aspirin to turn their females even males...?
> 
> over STC, Colloidal silver etc..?


I had a virus problem last spring so I sprayed with one aspirin to a gallon of water sprayed 4-5 times (tomato growers do it for viruses) it didn't change any of them, no herms, no seeds just big ol fat buds..


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 25, 2016)

People use colloidal silver to treat lung problems using a nebulizer. Not sure how safe that is though.


----------



## Trippyness (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone got a way to Fem that does not fuck the bud over?
Planning on CS, but want to smoke the harvest.
With sources. Asprin is interesting, but I would assume the dosage would have to be high.
Would need a credible source and Would not want to waste a flowering period.
Planning on making FEM GDP and Purple Dreams.


----------



## auswolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> Anyone got a way to Fem that does not fuck the bud over?
> Planning on CS, but want to smoke the harvest.
> With sources. Asprin is interesting, but I would assume the dosage would have to be high.
> Would need a credible source and Would not want to waste a flowering period.
> Planning on making FEM GDP and Purple Dreams.


I use light for creating fems, chem free smokable bud.
I've had 100% success rate at creating nuts on females plants


----------



## Trippyness (Oct 31, 2016)

auswolf said:


> I use light for creating fems, chem free smokable bud.
> I've had 100% success rate at creating nuts on females plants


Got a tutorial?
As I would much prefer the natural way over CS spray.
PM if possible.
Do you get the nuts keep the pollen then polinate plants next roud or is it possible to get seeds first round?
New to breeeding fem and want to do it the correct way without runing bud.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 31, 2016)

Very bad idea smoking anything sprayed with CS. I know it's not the same thing but google CS ingestion. There's pictures of ppl with PURPLE SKIN!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

GOLDBERG71 said:


> View attachment 3819697 Very bad idea smoking anything sprayed with CS. I know it's not the same thing but google CS ingestion. There's pictures of ppl with PURPLE SKIN!


That guy admitted he made it himself. First you have to have very expensive equipment to test the ppms of nano silver as a regular pen wont work accurately.

Second he admitted to taking large quantities. Using lab grade stuff at normal doses wont do thay to you.

I've used all kinds of nano silver products in the form of scent killing products for deer hunting.

I still wouldn't smoke a treated plant.

If one must smoke the plant you can cover the plant with a trash bag and spray one branch or use a liitle brush to brush it on one bud.


----------



## GOLDBERG71 (Oct 31, 2016)

I hear you. And I don't need to get that deep in the weeds to know I'm not consuming it in any form or fashion. When I do it I spray the whole plant. I do it away from everything and allow it to dry before returning to the room. I decide how tall to let it get by how much pollen I want. Ive got plenty of cuttings.

After she drops her pollen it's off the dumpster! At least for me.


----------



## vostok (Nov 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So what's ratio of aspirin to water? And spray plants with it? I have plenty of breeding projects I can experiment within the month


I'm using 100mg non coated aspirin,

crushed, to 2 liters(3.3pints?) of water, 

a teaspoon of dish soap as an surfactant

(method)

*250ml each week to the roots along with a light foilar spray daily

from the appearance of the first pistol*

*over 4 four autoflowers*

cheers


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 1, 2016)

vostok said:


> I'm using 100mg non coated aspirin,
> 
> crushed, to 2 liters(3.3pints?) of water,
> 
> ...


Cool nice tech thanks


----------



## auswolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Fems via light method has it pros and cons.
Mother/father plant will need to be separated from your grow at night
or even better a seperate grow area.

The grow light runs normal times eg 18/6 12/12, the night light runs 24hrs.

Your night light needs to be very low wattage, example I use a growlush fan controller
as my night light lol. It sits outside my tent and let's light through one of the mesh vents.

This works through veg and flower as long as the plant is mature.

The brighter the light the more male nuts will pop, but if your light is to bright your plants
will not flower nor produce nuts.

Kinda ironic it's useless as a fan controller but really good for breeding.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 4, 2016)

auswolf said:


> Fems via light method has it pros and cons.
> Mother/father plant will need to be separated from your grow at night
> or even better a seperate grow area.
> 
> ...


Whats the difference in this method and plants that just herm from light leaks ?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 4, 2016)

Most plants won't herm from light leaks..I've actually never been able to get it to happen


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 4, 2016)

Good to know


----------



## Noinch (Nov 5, 2016)

Trippyness said:


> Anyone got a way to Fem that does not fuck the bud over?
> Planning on CS, but want to smoke the harvest.
> With sources. Asprin is interesting, but I would assume the dosage would have to be high.
> Would need a credible source and Would not want to waste a flowering period.
> Planning on making FEM GDP and Purple Dreams.


You don't have to spray the whole plant with CS, just a small branch and then you just chuck that and smoke the rest. Just need to be careful not to get it everywhere


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 7, 2016)

vostok said:


> I'm using 100mg non coated aspirin,
> 
> crushed, to 2 liters(3.3pints?) of water,
> 
> ...


Any results to report yet?


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 7, 2016)

If you wanna go real old school without messing with any chemicals just stick your hand in your pots and fuck up the roots pretty good. Works like a charm.


----------



## vostok (Nov 7, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Any results to report yet?


I've yet to start

another week or so till the autos are old enough


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 7, 2016)

vostok said:


> I've yet to start
> 
> another week or so till the autos are old enough


I'm very interested in your findings. I'm highly allergic to silver so I can't do CS.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 7, 2016)

Interested in the aspirin tech. You can also try letting a plant get very over ripe and see if it will throw some nanners, also maybe placing a brown paper bag over a branch to screw up the light cycle.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Nov 8, 2016)

vostok said:


> I've yet to start
> 
> another week or so till the autos are old enough


Let me know when you do. Or if you start a journal on it etc.


----------



## 2layz2p (Nov 17, 2016)

People drink CS all the time, you can buy it at the health food stores, works great on rash's burn's anyplace you want to kill bacteria, I've heard of people using this on staph infections when antibiotics don't work, People also consume small amounts of CS for stomach issues and a million other medical conditions.


----------



## oyeah (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a set up for breeding and all I do is wait for the hairs to show up and then every day I advance my timer to turn the lights on a half hour sooner and after a few days of this she herms out and I've had 100% fem seeds. I just let nature take it's course and I get fem seeds and smokeable weed.


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm actually a week into the process, and mixed 8 aspirin in 12oz of water I know that sounds like alot but either way I'm not smoking the branch I'm spraying anyway, no balls yet but I am also running autos, no real damage to the plant from the high dosage mixture so hopefully it works if not no biggie I wasn't able to get my hands on any cs in town, have no silver to make my own so I tried it as well.....


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Nov 30, 2016)

just a update from me, I'm now into week 2 of my spraying with aspirin and have balls forming all over the branch I've been spraying, 8 aspirin might be a lil overkill for 12oz of water as I do have what seems to be a slight burning going on, maybe 6-7 would have been better, but nothing severe going on, I'll post again in the future once they swell up and drop pollen, just to inform whether or not the pollen is viable, but it does work for reversing sex on 1 branch as a foliar feed... As I said still skeptical but hoping for the best, if it does work well I can tell you who won't be investing in colloidal silver .... This guy


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 1, 2016)

1Zigzagman said:


> just a update from me, I'm now into week 2 of my spraying with aspirin and have balls forming all over the branch I've been spraying, 8 aspirin might be a lil overkill for 12oz of water as I do have what seems to be a slight burning going on, maybe 6-7 would have been better, but nothing severe going on, I'll post again in the future once they swell up and drop pollen, just to inform whether or not the pollen is viable, but it does work for reversing sex on 1 branch as a foliar feed... As I said still skeptical but hoping for the best, if it does work well I can tell you who won't be investing in colloidal silver .... This guy


Pics?


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Dec 2, 2016)

ok but like I said, a lighter dosage might have been better, I just don't care about 1 branch I figured probably worth the experiment, so 1st pic is my area and the plants I'm crossing, and I had some nute deficiencies early on, so yea... Left is wild Thailand Ryder, middle is auto ultimate (the plant I sprayed) and the right is think different, the rest are of the branch I sprayed


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Interested in the aspirin tech. You can also try letting a plant get very over ripe and see if it will throw some nanners, also maybe placing a brown paper bag over a branch to screw up the light cycle.


I have tried both ways many times and neather of your ways work for me or no one I know.cc works and so do light leaks to get a plant to herm in the flower room.


----------



## backtracker (Dec 3, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Interested in the aspirin tech. You can also try letting a plant get very over ripe and see if it will throw some nanners, also maybe placing a brown paper bag over a branch to screw up the light cycle.


 Soma makes feminized seeds by letting them go way long.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 3, 2016)

Salicytic acid boosts a plant's ability to cope with stress.


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Dec 21, 2016)

so, being as I'm kinda new to reversing a plant or even a branch, my entire branch is now looking like this I'm just curious on how close they are to dropping pollen? Does anyone with more experience than me know roughly how long before they start popping open?


----------



## backtracker (Dec 21, 2016)

1Zigzagman said:


> so, being as I'm kinda new to reversing a plant or even a branch, my entire branch is now looking like this I'm just curious on how close they are to dropping pollen? Does anyone with more experience than me know roughly how long before they start popping open?


real soon keep an eye on them and they all don't open at the same time..


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Dec 22, 2016)

backtracker said:


> real soon keep an eye on them and they all don't open at the same time..


LOL... YOU SAID REAL SOON.... I DIDN'T THINK UNDER 24 HOURS..... Cool enough though being I was curious and that answer was spot on .... Good call man....


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 24, 2016)

This is pretty cool I'll def try it but only after you all tell me if it works haha


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Dec 24, 2016)

I went pretty heavy on the aspirin mix with mine, it did create the pollen sacs, I have no idea if the pollen is viable yet, I used 8 of the 325mg tablets crushed and mixed in 12oz of water, I knew it was a lil strong but wanted to know for sure whether or not it would work, I'll keep posting on here as the project goes on.


----------



## 666888 (Dec 28, 2016)

oyeah said:


> I have a set up for breeding and all I do is wait for the hairs to show up and then every day I advance my timer to turn the lights on a half hour sooner and after a few days of this she herms out and I've had 100% fem seeds. I just let nature take it's course and I get fem seeds and smokeable weed.


I throw them outside in winter, a couple of weeks and most turn
Will give your way a go as well


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jan 7, 2017)

As a update from me, pollen must've been viable cause by the looks of things I am going to have a LOT of seeds.... I mean A LOT of seeds, so... Yea, aspirin seems to work just fine


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 8, 2017)

1Zigzagman said:


> As a update from me, pollen must've been viable cause by the looks of things I am going to have a LOT of seeds.... I mean A LOT of seeds, so... Yea, aspirin seems to work just fine


Congrats on your success getting pollen. Nice job.

I'm curious how often you sprayed. Also were you concentrating the spray on the nodes rather than spraying randomly?

About how many days of spraying before the girl "turned" ?

I know a bit about colloidal silver, lite bleed and rodelization method to get fem seeds, and am intrigued by the aspirin method and your progress so far.

Using the aspirin method might erm "take the head aches" of colloidal silver out of the picture.


----------



## JDMase (Jan 8, 2017)

Ive been trying colloidal silver for a few weeks now, plant was late in flower so I guessed if the CS didn't work then Rodelization would. Neither seems to be sticking. Should I water with aspirin? 

As a side note I watered maybe 3 times with aspirin on my first ever grow and my whole plant had tiny little seeds in the bud. 

So is aspirin a definite way to produce hermi's or does it actually reverse a female?


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jan 8, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Ive been trying colloidal silver for a few weeks now, plant was late in flower so I guessed if the CS didn't work then Rodelization would. Neither seems to be sticking. Should I water with aspirin?
> 
> As a side note I watered maybe 3 times with aspirin on my first ever grow and my whole plant had tiny little seeds in the bud.
> 
> So is aspirin a definite way to produce hermi's or does it actually reverse a female?


well I didn't water with it, I used it like colloidal silver, I crushed 8 aspirin and mixed it in 12oz of water and sprayed a branch everyday for a few weeks ... So as far as watering goes idk, I foliar sprayed mine


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jan 8, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> Congrats on your success getting pollen. Nice job.
> 
> I'm curious how often you sprayed. Also were you concentrating the spray on the nodes rather than spraying randomly?
> 
> ...


yes, I focused on nodes and early bud formations, and it took about 2-3 weeks before I seen the change and was positive about it, in retrospect I wish I had timed my grow better as I'm using autos for this, but am getting success on 2/3 plants on pollinating so I can't complain to much but has by far been the easiest way I've seen... Unless I find problems with my seeds I doubt ill be going back to silver


----------



## JDMase (Jan 8, 2017)

1Zigzagman said:


> well I didn't water with it, I used it like colloidal silver, I crushed 8 aspirin and mixed it in 12oz of water and sprayed a branch everyday for a few weeks ... So as far as watering goes idk, I foliar sprayed mine


Maybe it was just a coincidence then! 

Wish Id realised aspirin worked before I bought so much colloidal silver :/!


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jan 8, 2017)

here's some pics of the pollinated buds, the one with the long lanky buds (first 3 pics)is auto ultimate probably has about 4 weeks left, it is self pollinated, and the one showing purple (last 2 pics)is wild Thailand Ryder, it's pretty short fat and chunky and probably has 2-3 weeks left, it it wasn't pollinated I would probably chop it sooner but I want all them seeds to develop fully before I harvest any


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2017)

Little confused with that asprin shit ... Plus i am fucking smokin out. 

Will this mix help " force Flower " an " auto " that hasnt sexed yet ?
Or make a plant flower earlier ? 

I am not interested in seeding right now ... I got too many.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 9, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> Little confused with that asprin shit ... Plus i am fucking smokin out.
> 
> Will this mix help " force Flower " an " auto " that hasnt sexed yet ?
> Or make a plant flower earlier ?
> ...


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jan 9, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> Little confused with that asprin shit ... Plus i am fucking smokin out.
> 
> Will this mix help " force Flower " an " auto " that hasnt sexed yet ?
> Or make a plant flower earlier ?
> ...


no it forced male flowers out of a female plant so just reversed it


----------



## JDMase (Jan 9, 2017)

1Zigzagman said:


> no it forced male flowers out of a female plant so just reversed it


Not to mention the male flowers have female pollen, so essentially creates feminized seeds (all female)


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 9, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Not to mention the male flowers have female pollen, so essentially creates feminized seeds (all female)


Has that been proven yet?


----------



## JDMase (Jan 9, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Has that been proven yet?


Pretty sure that it has. Ill see if I can source references for you.


----------



## JDMase (Jan 9, 2017)

colloidal Silver works by being composed of particles so small, that they can easily pass through the plants cells. Once the Colloidal Silver particles are in the plant, they bond to the existing copper molecules. Normal female cannabis plants, use these copper molecules to produce the hormone Ethylene, which is what "tells" them that they are supposed to make normal female flowers (calyxes with pistils). When the Colloidal Silver bonds with the copper molecules, this is inhibited and the plant instead produces pollen sacs.
*Note: These are still female flowers. Just female pollen sacs. Not male flowers.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-guide-to-colloidal-silver.865536/


Ergo female x female = female offspring


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks bro.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive never done any of this before

Is the result the same if you stress a femenized to self pollinate as a regular female? As long as they dont have the hermie trait they should both still produce 100% femenized right?

Also when you self the fem both the first seeds and the pollen are both feminized coded right?


----------



## Flowki (Jan 11, 2017)

When plants need watered and have that hung over look... jokes so bad can't even finish it.


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok, figured I should update even thought this thread is older, so did asprin force male flowers.... yes, was that pollen viable and create seeds..... yes, did those seeds germinate. .... no not 1 has germinated as of yet... not sure why, but I cannot go on to recommend or support using this technique as out of more than a thousand seeds not one seed has germinated, all seen to be sterile, idk


----------



## oilfield bud (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry bout the bad luck buddy. I was just wondering what happens to this thread. Thanks for the update


----------



## atriumfall1 (Jun 17, 2017)

No it wont fem a cannabis plant it will hermie the shit out of it if wrong dose anything more than 1 350mg per gallon. The fact is aspirin does not work at all. These are ridiculous controllled experiments where they have concluded thaf it makes a plant healthier with litetally zero basis


----------



## Resinman1921 (Jun 20, 2017)

Say what?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 20, 2017)

If it matters I've used aspirin via soil as an immunobooster in veggies for years. I tried it on an out door grow plants and a third of the girls turned into boys. 
I learned to keep the dosage low to prevent herming and it definitely increases stink in that strain. Insects won't touch em. Bees love it though.
I believe I was watering with a 40 gal sprayer and using a baby aspirin per gallon when I lost all those girls.
I cut it in half at the next site and had no issues. Keeps the grasshoppers off everything. 
Foliar is unnecessary, it does it differently based on stress response. Boosts terpenes growth rooting and finally sexual panic.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 20, 2017)

atriumfall1 said:


> No it wont fem a cannabis plant it will hermie the shit out of it if wrong dose anything more than 1 350mg per gallon. The fact is aspirin does not work at all. These are ridiculous controllled experiments where they have concluded thaf it makes a plant healthier with litetally zero basis


Feming a cannibals plant is hermieing a cannabis plant. Just different mechanisms. And we've used aspirin in every single produce crop fertilizer since 1946. Bayer became what it is because of that. This is why we don't have locusts destroying the worlds crops anymore.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 20, 2017)

Aloe vera also has salycyclic acid in it... plus a whole host of other goodies.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 20, 2017)

Also hermaphroditism is not a trait, its a function of reproduction.
If you crisper edited out the genes responsible it would sterilize or kill the plant.
Every single cannibas plant on earth can and will hermie if the right amount or combinations of stimulus are applied.
You have to breed for traits that make it less likely or unnecessary, ie immunoresponse, vigor, fertility.


----------

